# Tooth Ache/Pressure ?



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I've never had a toothache in my life. I've logged several dives over the past two weekends ranging in depth from 20-145 feet and all of the sudden I have some intense sinus pressure, my ears pop every time I swallow and I have a toothache across all of my back teeth, top and bottom. I've put Ora-gel on them but it does nothing.. It feels like pressure from behind pushing on them.. 



Maybe I'm just paranoid but it's just strange that I would have pain in ALL those teeth after diving. What do you guys think? Has this ever happened to any of you? It seems like I remember something from the certification class about fillings and pressure from diving but it's been a few years and I'm not sure. I have fillings that were done by military dentists and we all know how good the medical care is for military personnel. I'd rather have a veterinarian work on me that those teenage navy doctors that like to carve on Marines.. lol. 



Any ideas would be appreciated. I don't go to the doctor unless the bone is sticking out but this is a little strange and I'd like to hear from some of you veteran divers.. 



Thanks.. 

Stephen


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes. If it happens on on tooth, it's usually atooth squeeze and it can happen while ascending from a dive. Sometimes caused by air trapped under a recent tooth filling. Could also be associated with air trapped in a decayed filling or cavity,broken tooth, or recent tooth extraction. Also can happen while flying. Pain in the face or in upper teeth is normally associated with a sinus squeeze. From what you describe, I would have to guess that your sinuses are blocked. Have you had a cold recently? Dou you feel one coming up? Are your allergies, if any, acting up? My advice is to go to sick call and see a doctor.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks man, I was afraid of that..


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Jarhead (10/5/2008)*Thanks man, I was afraid of that..


Jarhead,

see my edited post.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

HAHA,, that's funny.. I'm no Sick Bay Commando. Those Navy doctors probably got me in this mess to begin with.. And yes, I've had a cold coming on but I wasn't sure if it was a cold or this pressure thing from diving. I had a situation where I ascended quicker than I would have liked and I've been paranoid about every little thing every since. Probably just sinuses since I didn't have any pain right away.... Right?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

"If you are suffering from the toothache decompression scuba diving can pop a capped tooth, if there is an air pocket in a root canal. Diving to about 45? is plenty deep enough for the toothache decompression scuba diving to begin to have an affect. This naturally is all connected to pressure and consequently the deeper you dive the greater the toothache. It isn?t always possible to know that you have a problem until the dive is under way, but if you quickly realise that you are suffering from toothache decompression scuba diving, it is advisable to abandon the dive immediately. The pain will only increase with depth, and recovery will consequently take longer."

Read this..... http://home.vicnet.net.au/~dandoc/pdfdoc/dental1.pdf


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Jarhead (10/5/2008)*HAHA,, that's funny.. I'm no Sick Bay Commando. Those Navy doctors probably got me in this mess to begin with.. And yes, I've had a cold coming on but I wasn't sure if it was a cold or this pressure thing from diving. I had a situation where I ascended quicker than I would have liked and I've been paranoid about every little thing every since. Probably just sinuses since I didn't have any pain right away.... Right?


What's so funny about going to sick call?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm out of the Marines now.. I thought you knew that and were making a joke.. I guess it's not so funny now. :doh


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The problem is probably sinus related. A baro problem with a tooth is normally extremely painful.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Whats up brother, Doc Corcoran up here at 2d CEB, 2D MARDIV. i have had this happen plenty of times when i was in Cuba. Normally its just sinus squeeze due to recent cold or sinus drainage. Believe it or not your sinus cavities all run in and around your root structures of you upper jaw, and will cause intense pain under pressure, more so at deep depths. Have you had any recent dental work or root canals lately??, runny nose or cold?? i have had some luck with students by having them clear thier ears prior to breaking the surface and frequently on the way down, hit me back for any questions.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, I have a little cold coming on. Everyone I talked to mentioned that the pressure would come on as I descended and pressure increased, not after the dive was over... which leads me to believe that I'm overreacting. The tooth pain with the constant ear popping 24 hours after diving made me worry that it was something to do with the dives.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Jarhead (10/5/2008)*I'm out of the Marines now.. I thought you knew that and were making a joke.. I guess it's not so funny now. :doh


I didn't know that.


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

A little less than a year ago, I had completed two dives to about 80' and felt fine. About 8 hours later I had intense pain in my left ear. I have never had problems equalizing and had no discomfort whatsoever prior to eight hours after the dive. When I went to the doctor early the next morning I had a ruptured eardrum from a reverse pinch/squeeze. Kept me out of the water for three months. Diving injuries don't always make their presence known while you're diving.


----------

